# Treacle



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2018)

OK, I know that treacle is the ultimate devil food, but how many people have noticed that a tin of Lyle's Golden Syrup has had a picture of a dead, rotting lion on the front of it your entire life?  Apparently, it's been there since 1885! 



Apparently it's a biblical reference!


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2018)

I remember seeing that as a child, and thinking it was a bit odd. It's all to do with Samson v the Philistines, apparently. ( Long before Delilah came on the scene)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2018)

I thought it was a spoof at first!  Never, ever noticed it before


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 21, 2018)

I knew it had a lion on it, never noticed it was dead though!  We get the squeezy bottles now, and the same picture is on there, although smaller.  How odd!


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2018)

Apparently Mr. Lyle was very religious. You'd have thought he'd have picked something a bit more cheerful, but I suppose the Bible is a bit short on sugar stories.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> Apparently Mr. Lyle was very religious. You'd have thought he'd have picked something a bit more cheerful, but I suppose the Bible is a bit short on sugar stories.


Indeed. Jesus fed 5000 with 5 loaves and two fishes, that's pretty low carb per individual, plus some valuable omega-3


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 21, 2018)

The reference is to (out of the strong comes forth sweetness ) 
   Carol


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 21, 2018)

That's a sticky question!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 21, 2018)

I miss golden syrup, haven't had it since DX. I didn't realise the lion was dead, I thought he was sleeping


----------

